# 2nd FMA Festival DVD set for Sale in US



## Dan Anderson (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi All,

I am happy to announce that I am carrying the 2nd FMA Festival in Dortmund, Germany in my Online Store for those of you who want to buy it in the US. 

If you go to http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/dieter_dvd1.html you will find out all the details. I have viewed the DVDs and find them to be a good addition to your FMA library.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 18, 2004)

Dan

Is the material pretty good instructional wise or is it just demos?  I mean on the Symposium set there was the instructional sequences, is the material on the DVD's kind of like that, or more like the demo from the Serrada instructors.

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Mark,

DVD #1 is purely demos.  DVD #2 is all instruction (note: some of it is in German, some not).  There's some interesting stuff on the DVDs.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

